# Hp laptop, fan not working??



## Flashingcows420 (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay so here's what's up. I bought an hp laptop off of QVC a about 3 months ago, up untill about 4-5 days ago everything worked fine (exept a few minor things like the mousepad tweaked out once in a while) but all in all everything was fine untill i turned it on the other day and instead of starting up it goes to a black screen right away that says:

The system detected that a cooling fan is not operatinc correctly.

Continued operation is not recommended and may cause unpredictable bhavior that could result in random shutdown, data loss, or possible system damage. The system will shut down in 15 seconds. To prevent shutdown and continue operation press the enter key now.

System fan (90B)

Enter= Continue Startup

For more information, please visit Help and Support Download Page

So as of right now i have to use my prepaid cell phone to access the internet and that's just not suffecient enough for the stuff i have to do, i have online school work and other stuff that i need my laptop to do, any suggestions on what i can do to hopefully get this fixed asap? Thanks for ur help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi since it is only 3 months old contact hp and get it fixed under warranty or talk to QVC and see if they will get it sorted.Any other course would invalidate your warranty as it would involve opening the laptop to replace the fan


----------

